# Unfounded rumour: Hackers planning third attack on Sony



## TLSS_N (May 6, 2011)

*According to IRC chat logs acquired by Cnet, a group of hackers is planning a third cyber attack on Sony, which is still reeling from two attacks that have taken the PSN down for two weeks and left 100 million customers with data exposed. *

The upcoming attack is planned for this weekend, and the hackers claim to already have access to some of Sony's servers.

Furthermore, the hackers plan to publicize all of the info they steal, including names, addresses and credit card numbers.

Earlier this week, Sony revealed that a "highly sophisticated, planned" attack hit Sony's servers and they took down PSN as soon as it was detected. The company also implied that the group Anonymous had something to do with it, as there was a file planted on the server named "Anonymous" which included the statement "We are Legion," one of the group's mottoes.

Anonymous, twice now, has denied being part of the attack. [/p]

via cnet, by way of afterdawn.


----------



## redact (May 6, 2011)

i still don't really think that the skiddies of anon were behind this (at least not the same anon that "took down scientology")


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 6, 2011)

I'm at a lost for words now.

This is just pure maddening revenge lmao. It's as if I can picture the downfall of Sony. They're slowly deteriorating.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 6, 2011)

Leave Sony alone, i think they had enough...


----------



## IchigoK2031 (May 6, 2011)

Seriously this is stupid, its punishing Sony, but even more so it's punishing the actual people using PSN, and I personally think they've had enough. Get on with your lives people, there are better things to do...


----------



## 1234turtles (May 6, 2011)

i want to get back on psn. why wont they stop attacking sony they're doing more harm than good.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

I read an article that talked about what actually happened in the room, and it never stated that the hackers themselves said any sort of threat, it only mentioned other people in the same IRC room.

The original article had vague wording at best, the sites copying the news are going off of a rumor.


----------



## gifi4 (May 6, 2011)

FFS, these hack attacks are pissing me off, I wanna go on PSN, plus I don't want to have my Personal Identity stolen!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Ouch. Well in a way, the silver lining here is that if people get attacked and affected, you can easily see if your stuff has been compromised.


----------



## Sir VG (May 6, 2011)

Hey!  I'm gonna go break into Fort Knox later, but I wanted to publicly post this information because I want the police to be aware and have extra forces handy.  You know, so I have some extra challenge.  Because last time was SOOOOOO easy.[/lol]


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm gonna go break into Fort Knox later, but I wanted to publicly post this information because I want the police to be aware and have extra forces handy.  You know, so I have some extra challenge.  Because last time was SOOOOOO easy.[/lol]


This sums up what I was thinking  when I read the CNET thing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

Fake report. Even if it happens, no problem, I'm used to all this stuff now lol and to be honest Sony are just getting a lesson from their "mentor", who knows? After all these attacks, we see Sony as a different company, maybe one that ACTUALLY cares for its customers??

Ofcourse taking into account that they survive in the market with all these attacks.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

i wish for the hackers that some terrorist while blow his self up and that all those hacker whilee be killed


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

It's official, anon has no lives...


----------



## Eckin (May 6, 2011)

"publicize all of the info they steal, including names, addresses and credit card numbers"

wow that's fucked up. At least those are just rumors, but still fucked up


----------



## Forstride (May 6, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It's official, anon has no lives...


As if it wasn't official before?

But anyways, this is just stupid.  If they really want Sony to change, they have to give them a chance.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 6, 2011)

Hmph If this is true or not, I'd like to see them do anything with my credit card information. If they manage to be able to purchase anything then hey, more power to them. 

As for the people with good credit, I feel for ya.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HACKERS HACKERS HACKERS LOLOL FUCKING HACKERS BLALBALBA!



Don't group me with crackers please...

Hackers are not crackers!


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 6, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Leave *Britney* alone, i think *she* had enough...



Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic:
Wow, Sony is hacking target #1...
I still want NGP, but I don't see this happening right now.


----------



## Raiser (May 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> After all these attacks, we see Sony as a different company, maybe one that ACTUALLY cares for its customers??


Companies, no matter how much they "seem to care for their customers", are in it for the money. It is a business after all.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 6, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## KingVamp (May 6, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They still do have to act like they don't care.


----------



## Berthenk (May 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that's true, did they ever truly care for customers at all? Nintendo seemed to care when this guy's house caught fire...


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly!


----------



## Nottulys (May 6, 2011)

I personally dont give a damn what the hackers do...they're gonna do it whether people like it or not...it sukcs for the personal info they can take and possibly sell(?)...but they wont get shit from me, cause all I use is PSN cards...I play this shit smart, so _*nothing*_ of this type of "attack" can happen.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

Sony will continue to have on online functionality?


LET THE JOKES GO ON!


----------



## awssk8er (May 6, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Leave Sony alone, i think they had enough...


No, I don't think they have, but PSN customers are suffering, so it would be smart to stop.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (May 6, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. It's no longer Sony who's suffering it's the PSN customers. Bring back PSN, we've all had enough of these hackers.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

I'm ok with this if they don't mess up PSN again.
If they break PSN again then I won't be on there side anymore.
Enough is enough.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

1. Take the servers down for a while to re-design the system.
2. ???
3. PROFIT!

It's not like they don't have, I don't know, *programmers* there.


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2011)

Man, if Sony ever figures out who is doing all this, they're going to have a field day busting those people back to the stone age.  It may cause sweeping changes in the laws that govern video games. While I don't doubt for a second that this will never completely destroy Sony, it will likely mean the end of their video game business if this keeps up. 

I mean, there's already quite a lot of people who don't like Sony, but add the fear of having your personal info stolen just by using their system and Sony could be forced to deem video games as not profitable anymore and give up, since no one will be willing to use their credit cards on it.  Their reputation has already been irreparably damaged.  Sony's going to have to do something truly amazing to band-aid that reputation and regain the trust of their customers.

I wouldn't be surprised if "free" online will become a thing of the past for them.  They'll probably start charging for online, using the fees to hire more security people.  But it's a catch-22 situation if people are afraid to relinquish their CC#'s to them.

There's another thing these hackers may not be considering.....a ripple effect through the whole video game industry.  They're inevitably effecting more than just Sony by doing this.  It's a nasty situation any way you look it.  Might we be in for another video game industry crash?  

As for Anonymous, I don't think they're behind this beyond their initial DDoS attacks that seemed to kick all this off. In fact, I think they might be trying to distance themselves from all of this now, just to avoid being blamed for it.   They only wanted to hurt Sony, not the general public.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

TheLivingShadow quoted, so he didn't write anything wrong. But a lot of people keep saying that they are hacking their Wii, or that a some hackers try to attack Sony again. But that is wrong. You're cracking your Wii, and they will possibly crack into Sony.
The difference between hacking and cracking is that hacking is with a good reason. Hacking is a job, and you actually help the company, person or whatever. You try to find a leak in the program, and report it so that the company can fix it.
When you crack into a program, you do it because you want to play videogames illegal, steal someone's money or files etc.. 
Please remember this, GBAtemp...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Man, if Sony ever figures out who is doing all this, they're going to have a field day busting those people back to the stone age.  It may cause sweeping changes in the laws that govern video games. While I don't doubt for a second that this will never completely destroy Sony, it will likely mean the end of their video game business if this keeps up.
> 
> I mean, there's already quite a lot of people who don't like Sony, but add the fear of having your personal info stolen just by using their system and Sony could be forced to deem video games as not profitable anymore and give up, since no one will be willing to use their credit cards on it.  Their reputation has already been irreparably damaged.  Sony's going to have to do something truly amazing to band-aid that reputation and regain the trust of their customers.
> 
> ...



The only ripple effect I can see (that I can think of right now, add if you want), is that companies such as Nintendo and Microsoft (just in the gaming business) are going to go that extra mile to protect customer data. Obviously they're seeing the effect it's having on Sony and the way users are reacting, and I doubt they'd want any of that.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 6, 2011)

Somehow, I always knew this would happen to $ony.


----------



## boktor666 (May 6, 2011)

Why is it that some stupid arse pirates are going to hack or crack it again. Think about this: If you dont buy game, you cant go online. Piracy its called. Now pirates are going to do this again, because they actually want to play pirated software, while they arent allowed to. Seriously, this isnt fighting for a good cause, its because children arent getting what they want without paying for their stuff.


----------



## xist (May 6, 2011)

The more this happens the more the support will pass back to Sony. Continually attacking them is hurting the consumers considerably too and whilst people can support a one off protest type attack, wave after wave assaults begin to get tiresome.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Why is it that some stupid arse pirates are going to hack or crack it again. Think about this: If you dont buy game, you cant go online. Piracy its called. Now pirates are going to do this again, because they actually want to play pirated software, while they arent allowed to. Seriously, this isnt fighting for a good cause, its because children arent getting what they want without paying for their stuff.



I love posts like these because somehow posters like you somehow know more than what's actually known. How do you know these guys are pirates, and not actual people who want to steal credit card data?


----------



## Takanato (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they wanted to steal credit card data, they wouldn't be wanting to announce the details to the public.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless they're releasing it after it's already too late.


----------



## Dimensional (May 6, 2011)

this is going too far now. 1st hack on PSN proved they don't secure consumer information there. 2nd hack on SOE proved they don't secure consumer information on any server they own. This apparent 3rd one is just going one step too far. These guys already proved their point that Sony doesn't care about consumer security. Why are they going to go at them a 3rd time? The damage is already done, they've already proven their point. Enough already.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Why is it that some stupid arse pirates are going to hack or crack it again. Think about this: If you dont buy game, you cant go online. Piracy its called. Now pirates are going to do this again, because they actually want to play pirated software, while they arent allowed to. Seriously, this isnt fighting for a good cause, its because children arent getting what they want without paying for their stuff.


This has nothing to do with pirated games.


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

I really cannot wait for PSN to be back up and the hackers be caught.
Sony will do worse things to them than if they dropped their soap in the prison showers.


----------



## boktor666 (May 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why then... because of that fight for the hackers who have been sued? For freedom of stupid free blah blah that seems to get support by many anonyjerks and such. I don't feel for people like Geohotz, Grafblah, or any of those people. I dont know Rydian, but this isnt a freedom fight anymore, this is a childish fight for them getting what they want: Piracy, theft, and feeling superior by harming many innocent people.


----------



## Chaz. (May 6, 2011)

Geohot was after a legitimate way to homebrew and a return of of OtherOS. Not piracy.


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2011)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Geohot was after a legitimate way to homebrew and a return of of OtherOS. Not piracy.


It's common sense that people are going to use it to pirate tho...


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> I don't feel for people like Geohotz, Grafblah, or any of those people. I dont know Rydian, but this isnt a freedom fight anymore, this is a childish fight for them getting what they want: Piracy, theft, and feeling superior by harming many innocent people.This is NOT people like geohot and the hackers we know.  This is a separate group of unknowns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't pirate on his mod, you need to use addons built by other people, or a competitor's mod.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 6, 2011)

Oh great, just when I thought I could get back to PSN soon...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Chaz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I suppose when life was giving out free common sense, you said "nah im good" ? Because you had any common sense, you would know that Geohot's hack didn't allow piracy.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Because you had any common sense, you would know that Geohot's hack didn't allow piracy.


Actually that's not common sense, that's research.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except for the fact that it's been plastered all over this site whenever a mention of Geohot comes up, it's pretty much common sense now, isn't it?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, common sense would be something like walking around a puddle instead of walking through. It's common sense to know that Geohot's CFW doesn't allow piracy. (although anyone making statements like FireGrey did should've read up on it first)


----------



## NiGHtS (May 6, 2011)

Now this is just sad....Are they trying to bring Sony/SCE down completely?


----------



## Zetta_x (May 6, 2011)

I give up, I have come to realize that trying to push intelligence and logic to specific individuals is way to time consuming and worthless when the majority of the entire human population fail worse with logic. Humans are dragging each other down with retarded logic.

While Anonymous is the name of a group, the probability this group had any affiliations with the breach at Sony is dramatically low. Not only that, but people need to understand that anonymous is also an idea and represents holding back an identity. I wish to remain anonymous. There are probably several if not hundreds of groups who are anonymous such that their identity is hidden and yet we continue to point at the one group who actually call themselves anonymous.

I realized, this post will do nothing to increase the intelligence of the human population.


----------



## Maedhros (May 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People actually could modify it to run, because he released the keys... the result was the same.

Homebrews? Where? The ones I've saw posted on the start: Backup Loaders. Like... 4 or 5 of them.

But I agree that Geohot wasn't the first one to allow piracy on the console, it was PSGroove and similar hardware. Even if it was a bit restrictive.

--

About the topic, I'll not comment anything. I already said what I think about this in other topics/forums many times. =/


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 6, 2011)

Not a bright day to be a gamer.


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2011)

As much as I hate Sony, taking them down would negatively affect Japan's current economy and indirectly fuck Nintendo as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> As much as I hate Sony, taking them down would negatively affect Japan's current economy and indirectly fuck Nintendo as well.



...How would nintendo be affected? Wouldn't that mean more cash flow for them? :/


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ...How would nintendo be affected? Wouldn't that mean more cash flow for them? :/


It's how the public would react.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 6, 2011)

Just saw this on the local news. Wish the hackers could find a way to punish sony for their copywrong that didn't hurt ordinary people...are they really even doing it for revenge anymore?


----------



## jerome27 (May 6, 2011)

Once sony attacked my faith they were forever on my enemies list. I hope the hackers wipe them out.  And they will. What's happening to sony right now is real old testament, wrath of god shit. And its not going to end until the company is forever driven from the gaming market. Think I'm a fanatic? Well you would feel the same way if someone spit on your most cherished beliefs.







Karma is a bitch.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Well I'm a Christian and I'm damn proud of it. (Got a problem haters? atheists? Deal with it.)



If you're gonna lump atheists in there, you might as well add everyone who disagrees with your faith. Jews and Muslims for example.


----------



## jerome27 (May 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never had a problem with those groups. Jews and Muslims never attack my faith. Atheists and haters, not so much. By the way, my Grandma is Jewish and last fall we went to the wedding of one my closest friends who is a Muslim. I was surrounded by at least 200 Muslims and all of them treated me with respect and kindness. I have great respect for all faiths when applied properly. 

But my feelings about other religions is not the issue. Sony is an evil corporation and they're getting exactly what they deserve. Feel the wrath of god you sleaze bag company. You burned literally billions of people with your hatred. (Should we even get into their racist ads? What about the anti women stuff? What about that Rommel viral ad they leaked to the web on Yom Kippur?) Yeah seriously f*** this company.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

I don't get it. If you can say that all Atheists hate Christians, than why can't I say all Christians hate Jews?


----------



## DAZA (May 6, 2011)

It makes me laugh, they fight so hard when their firmware is modded and they take GeoHotz to court yet they cant get their affairs in order when it comes to security, customer data protection. Its causing shame on sony in so many ways, im gutted myself as i only just bought one and this happens lol

Does it leave us to trust sonys future if they are being targeted??


----------



## jerome27 (May 6, 2011)

DAZA said:
			
		

> It makes me laugh, they fight so hard when their firmware is modded and they take GeoHotz to court yet they cant get their affairs in order when it comes to security, customer data protection. Its causing shame on sony in so many ways, im gutted myself as i only just bought one and this happens lol
> 
> Does it leave us to trust sonys future if they are being targeted??



No one in their right mind should trust this company ever again.  I know there are people who will say my opinion is tainted with bias but this is just how I feel. Its common sense. Their lousy track record alone proves I'm right.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 6, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> Sony is an evil corporation and they're getting exactly what they deserve. Feel the wrath of god you sleaze bag company.



Yes, feel the wrath of God, who created the stealing, attacking hackers. AND FEEL THE WRATH OF GOD, ALL YOU INNOCENT PEOPLE WHO JUST WANTED TO PLAY GAMES ONLINE, WHOSE INFORMATION WILL BE STOLEN AND CAUSE THEM GRIEF. 

Are you SURE these hackers are something you want to relate to god?


----------



## jerome27 (May 6, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a curse. And unfortunately it will strike those who support and defend this evil company. Unfortunately that's how curses work.

Or if you want a non-religious example. 

Well the Allies brought down the 3rd reich they brought a lot of people down with them.


----------



## Wintrale (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ...How would nintendo be affected? Wouldn't that mean more cash flow for them? :/



Hardly. This whole debacle is damaging the entire video game industry, portraying it as an unsafe and unreliable environment. These self-righteous hackers aren't just making life a living hell for people who own PS3s, but they're even giving soccer mum's and their ilk more ammo to use against gaming itself - and we all know how troublesome that can be. If things continue like this, parents won't buy their kids video game consoles any more because of the insanely bad press the hackers have given the industry as a whole.

Essentially, the hackers are ruining everything for everyone and they don't give a crap as long as they can stick it to Sony.

Oh, and I see we've already proven Godwin's Rule.


----------



## jerome27 (May 6, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like saying hackers have ruined the entire internet. 

The only company damaged by their efforts is Sony. And they've already done more than enough to earn their bad reputation.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 6, 2011)

Well Sony will be out of the running with Nintendo the survivor in Japan and MS and Nintendo in the West.  No loss since Sony will survive as a company without the gaming division.  At the very worse the video game industry will cease online gaming and go back to local gaming which is ok or charge to play online which would suck, I would never get my money worth with $50 a year.


----------



## worlok375 (May 6, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It's official, anon has no lives...



IF IT WAS ANON THEY WOULD HAVE SAID SO! They are the kind of group that needs people on their side in any situation and obviously declaring any small sort of victory like this would get people to stick with it. It could be someone who usually is a part of anon going rogue which would explain the file they found.


----------



## chyyran (May 6, 2011)

Hackers, Hackers, Hackers..
Hasn't Sony suffered enough?

NO!


----------



## DAZA (May 7, 2011)

Theres a report on kotaku now saying because sonys PSN has been down for some time their going to give PS3 users 2 free games..... (selected games only) ?!?! does that make up for it???

Oh did i forget to say thats europe only? well thats what the article reads!!

Article Read


----------



## Briadark (May 7, 2011)

It's too bad that those hackers try to get personal information.
Hack something usefull!!!!!!


----------



## FireGrey (May 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But people still used it to pirate...


----------



## Maedhros (May 7, 2011)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they wouldn't. Anonymous isn't a group, but a lot of groups, people... the anons involved on this (maybe) aren't the same involved on the DDOs attacks at Sony sites. But they're still anonymous.

Stop talking like Anonymous are a group that does only good things, they're not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me make this simple.

You CAN'T use Geohot's hack to pirate.


----------



## Joe88 (May 7, 2011)

somebody just released a patch within a day to allow piracy on his CFW (who ever was left that didnt brick their PS3 with it that is)


----------



## Eckin (May 7, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> somebody just released a patch within a day to allow piracy on his CFW (who ever was left that didnt brick their PS3 with it that is)


I thought it was someone elses CFW who bricked consoles (waninkoko maybe)?


----------



## Rayder (May 8, 2011)

Here is the sort of ripple-effect I was talking about:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/mashable/20110507/...eting_in_the_us


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 8, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. It was a separate CFW (most likely the above stated person's), not a patch for GeoHot's CFW


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2011)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/f187/%5Btut%5D...ohot-cfw-75524/

granted the videos have been long deleted but piracy enabled on geohot 3.55 cfw
people did brick with his cfw not as much as waninkoko cfw (which was a complete disaster)


----------

